# Coming out of the crate (ouch)



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So every time we let 14mo. old Ruger out of his crate, he's so excited he leaps and bounds and romps all over. 

I know it's partly puppy-hood but maybe he's going to outgrow it? 

Do you teach your dogs to come out nicely/quietly and walk to the door??

I ask because in his exuberance, he scratched the crap out of my leg


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

My Blitz used to do the same thing so now we have a system similar to leaving the house.
. Approach the crate, dog will jump up whine spin ect ect
. Say nothing do nothing touch nothing.
. Stand in place until the dog relaxes and ceases the excited behavior as in sits or lies down. 
. Touch the door (dog will get excited again jump, whine etc) Immidiately remove hand from the door and resume standing. Again no words no acknowledgment.
. Touch door again, repeat above steps until the dog stops reacting with excitment to the door touch
. When the dog remains relaxed undo latch one if this gets the dog worked up again stand in place once more
. Once dog has quieted repeat above step with latch two
. Hold the door closed with hand and wait for the dog to quiet and relax

*Here is the important part open the door slightly and when your dog rushes it immidiately push and hold closed. Wait for the dog to quiet and relax

. Open door slightly again and use a verbal command such as wait or whatever you use. If the dog rushes the door repeat above step until you are able to slightly open the door and he will wait

. Open door all the way (keep hand on door so you can close it to block a door rush quickly) but control the door space with your body and again give the wait command. If the dog rushes the door repeat above steps.

. When dog is able to wait with the door open you can allow the dog to exit the crate. I usually do this by simply turning my body not even giving a verbal command as this seems to keep the excitment quotiant lower for us

* Also, I like to wait for my girl to make eye contact with me when waiting at the open door before I allow her out. Nice little engagement excercise.

This has been working well for my 6+ month old who was quite the maniac when we let her out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you! I will start doing this - and have our daughter (17) do so.
I taught them to stop jumping on the door to get IN this way, I just got lazy


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I hear ya, the key is patients. Dont be surprised if he takes 10 minutes the first few times. As time goes by he should settle faster though. Also, depending on the exercise the dog has had, some days will be worse then others.
Sometimes when my girl comes out she will still try a half hearted jump but a verbal correction usually fixes that. If he still jumps when exiting i would try a loud verbal correction. I also find that grabbing the collar under the chin and pulling slightly up so the dog ends up sitting and holding that position until the struggles and licks cease can have a calming effect. Also, if he is really out of control upon exit just return him to the crate and repeat the excercise he will get it real quick.

Good Luck.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Printing it off today


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try having him sit when he comes out of the crate and put a leash on him to walk to the door.

I've heard good things about Crate Games. Mrs. K could tell you more.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I make Teddy sit in her crate before I open the door. No pawing the door, either.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There's a wonderful video called 'Crate Games' that not only helps with this but to make our dogs better trained in general!

Crate Games


----------

